# Moss grown on petrified wood



## Daniel12490 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello everyone! I have just gotten back into fishkeeping since I took a mandatory break while I was away at college. Four years pass and I am back into the hobby! This time around I am looking to do a planted aquarium. I have seen many beautiful photos of various plants growing on pieces of driftwood or lava rocks. My question to everyone is, should I string up some moss to my piece of petrified wood in my aquarium and let it grow and become established on the piece, or should I leave the wood alone and let it just be a natural beautiful object in my tank? Any suggestions and tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

let it grow on the wood..it looks awesome that way..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I had some christmas moss in my tank for months,and it was right next to my wood. It was slowing creeping its way up. Barely covered. Got a new light,and was covered completely in a month or so. Grows super fast now, but I've done it both ways and it works. Natural way can be a bit messy. But if youre not going for a super outstanding show tank,who cares


----------

